# Soon-to-be Hedgie



## Anabug(: (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello!

So, I've been roaming the forums asking questions to get ready for my hedgie. I have yet to post a picture of him, though, so I thought I'd do that for fun. 

My boyfriend and I picked him out from Beach Bum Hedgehogs. The second I saw his photos, I fell in love. The first two are ones that the breeder sent to my boyfriend in an email and the last one is the one on the website. We're hoping to name him Volcom, but we're open to names. You never know what to name a new family member until you meet them for the first time.  We're hoping to take him home next week.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

OMG!!! He is so cute...his mask...OMG!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Stunning!  You made a excellent choice!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Oh my! I love that one little dark foot! What a gorgeous little boy! I can't wait to see him all grown up. I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats! I am also getting a hedgie from Beach Bum Hedgehogs soon. I have the one at the very bottom reserved and I am sooooo excited.  I loooove the markings of your hedgie and I remember seeing him and thinking he was adorable. He looks like a little rockstar. I was wondering how your experience with Shelly has been? So far she has been great with me, but just thought I would get someone else's opinion.


----------



## Anabug(: (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you to all!  I'll be sure to post new pictures once we bring him home.

Amber, she's been wonderful through this whole process. I knew I wanted to get a hedgehog from Beach Bum right off the bat. They are located fairly close to me and I've heard good things about them. Your hedgie is very cute! When are you hoping to pick him up?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

He is too cute! I love Pintos!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Gah! cuteness overload!!!! look at the chubby little legs and giant paws.... he is absolutely gorgeous. Little rockstar indeed!


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Anabug(: said:


> Thank you to all!  I'll be sure to post new pictures once we bring him home.
> 
> Amber, she's been wonderful through this whole process. I knew I wanted to get a hedgehog from Beach Bum right off the bat. They are located fairly close to me and I've heard good things about them. Your hedgie is very cute! When are you hoping to pick him up?


We will be picking her up around valentines day and I am so excited. I am also very happy with my experience with Shelly so far. Can't wait for valentines day.


----------



## Anabug(: (Sep 13, 2010)

amber.vroman said:


> We will be picking her up around valentines day and I am so excited. I am also very happy with my experience with Shelly so far. Can't wait for valentines day.


That's awesome.  She sure is precious! We're picking up our little boy hopefully this upcoming weekend around the 5th. That's his six week date.


----------

